# Do you feel like your entire perception of the world is chan



## limited (Apr 3, 2006)

changing? Like you have been living blind and now you are finally starting to clear away alittle bit of the fog? Seeing yourself for who you really are and being 100% honest with yourself is scary yet fullfilling. I am not even sure if my new anwers are 100% correct but, i know that my old ones were 100% wrong.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Limited,

Amazingly - yes, see my worldview changing. While it is still messed up and I can't trust some people - as a whole I am not viewing everyone, especially extroverts, as the enemy.

Not only am I honest with myself, but I can understand that other people are not perfect - they have flaws just like I do. That puts other people on equal footing, not on a pedestal!

This is probably one of the biggest things I have learned about this disorder!


----------



## GaryUranga (Apr 22, 2006)

I did a few days ago, I was in a situation where I did my usual SA thing got my momentum down, but now I actually know that this is possible, I guess this will teach me a lot, and as I start rolling again tomorrow it will all seem like evreythign is slowly changing my perception has changed and it will keep steady, step by step, I know it will because I have proof.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I dunno about the world, but I'm trying to change my perception of other people. I'm trying to be more compassionate, non-judgemental, and trusting. It's so hard though because all these feelings come up that interfere. Jelousy, anger, resentment, hurt, distrust....


----------



## HowardDean2008 (Mar 14, 2006)

I think so, I mean I'm starting to find that with certain "Trouble makers" that it really isn't about me, moreso its a reflection on them. Its their problem that they can't deal with life unless they are putting someone down. 

I got news for them, outside of work they mean nothing to anyone. One of these days though, they are going to push the wrong person to far, I only hope they see what they are doing before that happens but I'm sure they won't.


----------



## Pacifica Chick (Nov 9, 2003)

> it really isn't about me, moreso its a reflection on them. Its their problem that they can't deal with life unless they are putting someone down.


Yep ITA--if someone wants to behave negatively it's definately a reflection of their character (or lack thereof) & issues, not mine.


----------



## Goran (Dec 9, 2003)

something like that.


----------



## nairam (Jun 9, 2006)

Yes, i love life now and always thankful for all the blessings God has given me...I'm starting to look at the brighter side of it and don't take seriously all the disappointments and frustrations i have at school...


----------

